# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Disable ALL Voice Calls in Skype

## Loaf

Hello,

I only want to use Skype for text chat, I turned off video calling entirely and I don't want to use voice chat either for both privacy reasons and that its always awkward doing online calls LOL.

I don't want to offend anyone by declining calls, so I want to just disable it entirely. Is there a way I can either:

Stop Skype knowing I have a microphne so people realize I can't talk over SkypeStop Skype letting people send me calls (maybe using the same as above to disable the option)

Please, don't suggest any stupid alternatives like "set to DND" or anything silly.

----------


## Sornaensis

Using something besides skype.

----------


## Carôusoul

set to do not disturb

----------

